
American Airlines, Singapore Airlines Seats Have Cameras. Here's Why - elorant
https://www.businessinsider.com/american-airlines-singapore-airlines-seats-have-cameras-why-2019-2
======
joezydeco
My humble opinion is that the airlines are throwing the device manufacturers
under the bus on this one.

If the cameras were a feature the airline(s) didn't want, then the cameras
would have been torn out of the hardware build. Why would the airlines add
cost and, more importantly, weight for something they would never use?

This whole message of "oh these are off-the-shelf devices we bought at Fry's
sorry we had no control" really sounds like bullshit to me.

